# Panel Install location question



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Can't be behind the dryer, stacked or not. Unless the breaker is classified or listed for the panel you are putting it in it is not allowed.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

serpentine5 said:


> I know a panel has to be readily accessible, and I have installed them into utility rooms behind the dryer. But with the new front loaders sitting on drawers, are we still allowed to put them there in new construction?
> 
> Second question... I have never been called out by an inspector for using a Seimans breaker in a HomeLine panel, but when i was at the supply house I asked for a price on AFP breakers for the homeline, and the guy told me they dont carry homeline, and I said I know, but your seimens fits the homeline, price them for me, and he asked if it was being inspected, I said yes, and then he told me it was against code to use a different brand breaker than the brand of panel.... I have never come across this before, I have always used whatever the supply house had that would fit the panel I was working with....
> 
> ...


If it is new construction why are you not to expect to be given the placement of the panel. The locator will tell you where the service needs to be.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Selective Co-ordination. 

I've got literature on it but nothing online. Do some research.


----------



## serpentine5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure about Kentucky, but we dont have locators around here... Its pretty much between the electrician and the owner/builder to decide where things go. 
Can I put the panel on the side of the dryer? 
What are the requirements for the panel?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

serpentine5 said:


> Not sure about Kentucky, but we dont have locators around here... Its pretty much between the electrician and the owner/builder to decide where things go.
> Can I put the panel on the side of the dryer?
> What are the requirements for the panel?


Est-ce que vous êtes sérieux ?

( Are you serious ? )

A real electrician will know the answer in matter of seconds.

And it will have noting in front of the panel 30 X 36 inches and is there is a alternative location where the panel will not be blocked like what you mention dryer or washer ?

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

serpentine5 said:


> Not sure about Kentucky, but we dont have locators around here... Its pretty much between the electrician and the owner/builder to decide where things go.
> Can I put the panel on the side of the dryer?
> What are the requirements for the panel?



Nothing can be in the way of the panel.


----------



## kennydmeek (Sep 12, 2009)

Using a Siemens breaker in any panel should make one liable for arson...


----------



## B3720 (Jul 2, 2011)

NEC 110.3 B - equipment shall be installed in accordance with manufacturers instructions. Each manufacturer gets the listing based on their breakers. Our inspectors won't let you mix brands of breakers. It is not an electrical question, it's a liability question.


----------



## serpentine5 (Jun 27, 2011)

B3720 said:


> NEC 110.3 B - equipment shall be installed in accordance with manufacturers instructions. Each manufacturer gets the listing based on their breakers. Our inspectors won't let you mix brands of breakers. It is not an electrical question, it's a liability question.



I Read up and watched a 45 minute long video on Selective Co-ordination last night, so I understand now why it is brand for brand and no mixing unless the manufacturer lists another brand. 


As for the location, the builder always intended to put the panel in the laundry closet, and I mean closet, only large enough for washer and dryer, and the user will be standing in the hall when using them. There is no pantry, the only other option would be out in the open either in the hallway, kitchen or living room.....


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Why dont you just ask the electrician where it should go? He will know. You should probably just let him put it in too. And get the breakers for it.


----------



## serpentine5 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am the electrician. Smart alec remarks not needed. I am not licensed, the home owner hired me because of my knowledge and hourly rate. This is the first complete full residential rough in to completion I have done on my own - Start to finish. 
This job will be inspected and needs to pass the first time round. I have dealt with inspectors before when i worked for other electrical companies years ago, but it has been almost 10 years, I have not kept up with the code, this is why I am here on this site; to ask questions and get answers - to be educated; not to be told to ask the electrician, to to be made fun of or to be belittled. As I understand it, this is a site that is here for people in the electrical field to come and share information. 
As for the location of the panel, I believe I can move it to the hallway above the HVAC return. The HVAC return will be wood built and I can come up behind it in a 3-4 inch vacant space behind it, then have the contractors frame in a 16 on center frame for the panel to be deep set by about 3-4 inch from the wall kind of like in a cabinet, and the builder can make a door to cover it so it is not obviously visible by the owners.
I gave the owner this option, and his first question was if we could reverse the panel from facing into the laundry room to face into the adjoining community bathroom. I told him no, because that is a water area... but in all honesty I dont know so I wanted to run that by you guys too.... can the panel be in the bathroom, would be 4 feet from the sink, and a foot and a half from the toilet... you would be able to sit on the toilet and flip breakers if you wanted... to me that would be very inviting to children (who the bath would be primarily used by). 
Thanks
Serp


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Where I am from, we'd just use an all-in-one outside. Problem solved.


----------



## Oklahoma sparky (Jul 12, 2011)

In Oklahoma we place the main panel in the garage right behind the meter can, as far as the bath room you are not allowed to install a panel there


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

If that house did have a basement then all by the means set the panel in the basement if slab house { no basement } then hallway is genrally the best spot I know it kinda funny but otherwise pick a location where NOTHING will ever build up and get in the way.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

frenchelectrican said:


> If that house did have a basement then all by the means set the panel in the basement if slab house { no basement } then hallway is genrally the best spot I know it kinda funny but otherwise pick a location where NOTHING will ever build up and get in the way.
> 
> Merci,
> Marc


I agree.

If the design of the residence is such that there is no other place and
the panel must be inside, it is likely the hallway is the right choice.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

serpentine5 said:


> I am the electrician. Smart alec remarks not needed. I am not licensed, the home owner hired me because of my knowledge and hourly rate. This is the first complete full residential rough in to completion I have done on my own - Start to finish.
> This job will be inspected and needs to pass the first time round. I have dealt with inspectors before when i worked for other electrical companies years ago, but it has been almost 10 years, I have not kept up with the code, this is why I am here on this site; to ask questions and get answers - to be educated; not to be told to ask the electrician, to to be made fun of or to be belittled. As I understand it, this is a site that is here for people in the electrical field to come and share information.
> As for the location of the panel, I believe I can move it to the hallway above the HVAC return. The HVAC return will be wood built and I can come up behind it in a 3-4 inch vacant space behind it, then have the contractors frame in a 16 on center frame for the panel to be deep set by about 3-4 inch from the wall kind of like in a cabinet, and the builder can make a door to cover it so it is not obviously visible by the owners.
> I gave the owner this option, and his first question was if we could reverse the panel from facing into the laundry room to face into the adjoining community bathroom. I told him no, because that is a water area... but in all honesty I dont know so I wanted to run that by you guys too.... can the panel be in the bathroom, would be 4 feet from the sink, and a foot and a half from the toilet... you would be able to sit on the toilet and flip breakers if you wanted... to me that would be very inviting to children (who the bath would be primarily used by).
> ...




#1 your panel should be installed where your service comes into the house.
*
VI. Service Equipment — Disconnecting Means
230.70 General.​*​​​​Means shall be provided to disconnect all
conductors in a building or other structure from the serviceentrance
conductors.​
*(A) Location.​*​​​​The service disconnecting means shall be installed
in accordance with 230.70(A)(1), (A)(2), and (A)(3).​
*(1) Readily Accessible Location.​*​​​​The service disconnecting
means shall be installed at a readily accessible location
either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the
point of entrance of the service conductors.​
*(2) Bathrooms.​*​​​​Service disconnecting means shall not be
installed in bathrooms.

#2 your install must comply with this section of the NEC read all of it in your book.
*
II. 600 Volts, Nominal, or Less
110.26 Spaces About Electrical Equipment. *Access and
working space shall be provided and maintained about all
electrical equipment to permit ready and safe operation and​
maintenance of such equipment.
#3 if you do not have the latest copy of the NEC then you can get one here..
http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/AboutTheCodes.asp?DocNum=70&cookie_test=1

#4 if the guys do not think that you are a professinal Elelctrician they will get on your case just like they will out in the field take it like a man and you will learn a lott.

#5 Welcome to the forum enjoy the fun....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

another troll thread.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Hired for his knowledge, but then wants to put a panel in a bathroom, or behind a dryer? I stand behind my original suggestion..... Let the electrician do it.


----------



## serpentine5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Derogatory comments are not needed BWE.
I have sense enough to ask questions. If you are not here to be helpful, I ask you to keep your comments to yourself and shove off. I suggest you slow down and read, I never said I wanted to put it into the bathroom, the owner asked if I could and I immediately told him no. I only asked to reaffirm that I was correct. Thank you.

The house if built on a crawlspace and no garage. The service comes in on the front right of the house which is adjacent to the living room. I do have the disconnect outside within three feet of the meter. 200amp service, the panel will be located approximately 30 feet away from the meter and disconnect. 
Thanks to those of you who are being helpful. I do appreciate your help and direction.
Serp


----------



## Mrmanly (May 23, 2010)

serpentine5 said:


> I am the electrician. Smart alec remarks not needed. I am not licensed, the home owner hired me because of my knowledge and hourly rate. This is the first complete full residential rough in to completion I have done on my own - Start to finish.
> This job will be inspected and needs to pass the first time round. I have dealt with inspectors before when i worked for other electrical companies years ago, but it has been almost 10 years, I have not kept up with the code, this is why I am here on this site; to ask questions and get answers - to be educated; not to be told to ask the electrician, to to be made fun of or to be belittled. As I understand it, this is a site that is here for people in the electrical field to come and share information.
> As for the location of the panel, I believe I can move it to the hallway above the HVAC return. The HVAC return will be wood built and I can come up behind it in a 3-4 inch vacant space behind it, then have the contractors frame in a 16 on center frame for the panel to be deep set by about 3-4 inch from the wall kind of like in a cabinet, and the builder can make a door to cover it so it is not obviously visible by the owners.
> I gave the owner this option, and his first question was if we could reverse the panel from facing into the laundry room to face into the adjoining community bathroom. I told him no, because that is a water area... but in all honesty I dont know so I wanted to run that by you guys too.... can the panel be in the bathroom, would be 4 feet from the sink, and a foot and a half from the toilet... you would be able to sit on the toilet and flip breakers if you wanted... to me that would be very inviting to children (who the bath would be primarily used by).
> ...


 
Not licensed?

You are not an electrician. You are someone with just enough knowledge to be dangerous.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I am asking members to please refrain from comments that are not helpful. Please report a thread or don't respond.

Now, to the OP, being inspected is one thing but does the inspection department know you are doing the work? Or are you using the homeowners privilege to work on his own house? 

It is excellent that you ask questions but the forum is not supposed to give advice of how to do a job when they are not licensed. Giving advice is one thing but walking you thru a job is another.

I am closing this thread until I hear from the OP.


----------

